# 55 gal Stocking question



## sumthinsfishy (Aug 24, 2020)

Would appreciate feedback on my stocking selections...55 gal tank includes:

1. Red Apache peacock 
2. Golden sunshine peacock 
3. OB peacock
4. Red-shouldered peacock
5. German albino red peacock
6. Yellow-top Mbaba (Labidochromis sp.)
7. One Demasons
8. Powder blue (pseud. socolofi)
9. Yellow lab x2

I'm a year in with most of these fish and have had a relatively peaceful tank. This week though, I saw an opportunity to trade in some females and move to an all male tank. In the process, I may have made an impulse buy or two.

I'm esp wondering:
A) If the Demanson is going to be a problem. I've had him for awhile and he's been alright, but he's maturing.
B) If the Mbuna/peacock mix is going to work.

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not expect this to work long term in a 55G. The mbamba, demasoni and socolofi are aggressive. Two labs could fight unless they are unusually mellow. You have some aggressive (hybrid) peacocks like OB, albino and apache.

On the other hand, maybe an unusual solution would work: remove the non-hybrid peacocks (sunshine and red shoulder) and maybe the hybrids will be OK with the aggressive mbuna.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

This tank is a time bomb. You would really need to start over. 55g footprint is too small for most of your stock list. I would only do a colony of dwarf mbuna in a 55. Even labs can hit 5" eventually. So species tank of Demasoni, Saulosi or Afra types.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni is a challenging fish whether alone or in a group of it's own. Saulosi or Cynotilapia would be good choices for a more carefree tank.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm working on a 55 right now with a group of Hara and a group of Membe Deep. So OP, if you really want peacocks and haps get yourself a new tank, minimum 60". Even a 75g 48" will be too small one peacocks and haps reach maturity.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

